# Merry Christmas to all !!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Just wanted to wish all the Mummies, Daddies and littlies a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Lots of love & mincepies !!

Everhopeful and family xxx

 Oooooh, only 3 sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Happy Christmas everyone, enjoy this special time of year with your families.

For those of you waiting for your families just think this time next year...............!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.

To all new mummies I know it will be magical.  To all those starting on this journey and waiting to be matched I hope all your dreams come true in 2008.

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

A very Happy Christmas from me too!!!!! Lets hope everyones journey goes smoothly and quickly in the New Year whatever stage you are at.
Love JD xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas Everyone .... have a wonderful time xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas to one  and all

LB
X


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all the old and new mummies and daddies we have had a wonderful time had to wake the girls yesterday at 7.40 couldn't wait any longer. Loving it all.

Love K


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi K

I also woke our house hold up at 8am, I had been awake since 6.45 a.m but didn't dare wake any one up at that time BUT 8 am came and I had to wake them up, I'm the biggest kid in our house, unfortunately Santa didn't bring me a lot and what he did bring I queued up in M&S for 30 minutes to change and get vouchers back!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------

